# 22.74 PLL time attack - YTUWR



## scottishcuber (Apr 11, 2016)

I got some UWRs yesterday so I thought I'd get something good on cam.



> pb is 22.39 UWR
> 
> AAEHZNTJGGGLGRFNVUURY
> 
> zhanchi


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 11, 2016)

order?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mental! Did your forearms burn?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 11, 2016)

That's insane.

What order did you do them in?

(Also, what site are you playing chess on? )


----------



## mjm (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow!
I should learn full PLL so I can do one of these sometime, but nothing like that. Congrats.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2016)

*PLL**Frames**Time*Aa200.67Ab200.67E361.20H250.83Z280.93Na371.23T250.83J210.70Gb311.03Ga381.27Gd280.93L230.77Gc441.47Rb290.97F371.23Nb371.23V361.20Ua220.73Ub200.67Ra290.97Y321.07Total61820.60Average29.430.98


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 12, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> order?





PurpleBanana said:


> What order did you do them in?



I put it in the op when i made the thread.

@Robert-Y  (22.74-20.60)/22.74)*100 = 9.4% time wasted so to speak

so to get a sub21 time, 9.4% will be 1.97s...

20.99 - 1.97 = 19.02s
19.02/21 = 0.90s/PLL


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2016)

scottishcuber said:


> I put it in the op when i made the thread.



Would you mind saying a few words about how you came up with that particular order?


----------



## Petro Leum (Apr 12, 2016)

That looked amazing! Do you think practising PLL Time attack helped your TPS overall or especially improved your single PLL times, or is it a rather separate skill?

Also, i think that sub 21 seconds (under 1s per PLL on average) is possible. When do you think this will be reached?


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 12, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Would you mind saying a few words about how you came up with that particular order?



AAE is a pretty good triplet which I've always liked, its difficult to do an E perm anywhere else.
Certain algs are good to group e.g: RU algs (Uperms), RUD (Gperms), MU (EPLLs)
I also like: NTJ, VUU, RY

So i used these specific groups and filled in the gaps with the rest of the PLLs that would allow the least amount of regrips between each alg. In my order there are only 3 regrips that occur between PLLs, they are before and after the MU algs (H and Z)...which can't really be helped in my opinion (and 1 before the 3rd Gperm).



Petro Leum said:


> That looked amazing! Do you think practising PLL Time attack helped your TPS overall or especially improved your single PLL times, or is it a rather separate skill?
> 
> Also, i think that sub 21 seconds (under 1s per PLL on average) is possible. When do you think this will be reached?



It definitely helped my TPS and it is a way to drill PLLs so it definitely has made them faster. The separate skill is probably just stamina and being relaxed when turning really fast, which is difficult.

Not sure about sub21, that seems ridiculous. But I'm sure if more fast people did PLL attacks then sub22 would happen quite quickly.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow this is very impressive, though I'm surprised that the slowest PLL is the Ga perm. I'd have expected N or V perms.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 12, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wow this is very impressive, though I'm surprised that the slowest PLL is the Ga perm. I'd have expected N or V perms.


Gc, and I'm not overly surprised.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 12, 2016)

Well he does lockup a bit. I'm fairly sure Sameer can sub 1 that alg anyway


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 12, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2016)

Crazy! You still practicing?


----------



## Saransh Grover (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow! Awesome job!


----------



## BrightBlackHole (Feb 12, 2021)

may i ask, what is an L perm


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2021)

BrightBlackHole said:


> may i ask, what is an L perm


It is a Ja permutation


----------



## BrightBlackHole (Feb 13, 2021)

i mean kinda makes sense but isnt there an L perm on 4x4


----------

